# Fantasyland Trade Scenarios: Post Draft Edition



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok, its time for everyone to put their fantasyland trade scenarios here. Whats your solution to the clippers roster problems?

Heres my crazy idea. Have sterling call up all and make portland our new best friend. Convince them to buyout francis so we can sign them. Then tell them we will take miles contract off of them as part of this deal:

Williams, Davis, Maggette, Mobley for D Miles, Prizbilla, Jack, Webster.

Why Cilppers do it: They take care of the maggette problem with the coach, not to mention prospect of loosing him for nothing, to make him part of this deal, freeing up playing time as well for thornton. They take back miles contract, but its almost identical to mobleys anyway. At worst, you have the most popular player in clipper history on the bench, at best, he comes back and is a solid contributer up front. Prizbilla gives us finally our first legit backup center since rebraca was healthy, prizbilla is the ultimate dunleavvy guy: Big, shot blocker, rebounder. We get webster back, so someone who can play SG/SF and can shoot, and is still younger than even al thornton by a couple years. We get our starting, or backup PG in Jarret jack, who arguably is better than livingston ever was. 

Why Portland does it: Williams they probably waive after the trade. Prizbilla was high paid to probably end up be the 5th or 6th big guy they have with all their additions. (frye, oden, mcroberts, etc.) Dmiles probably doesnt step back on the court for them even if he was healthy, mobley at least gives them shooting. Jack is a loss, but roy and rodriguez, and green, and koppenon, its not like they dont have PG's. 

Clippers dont have to do one more thing pretty much 

They end up with:

Starting 5: Kaman Brand Thomas Ross Cassell
Second 5/6: Prizbilla Miles?/Thornton Webster Francis Jack

All of a sudden were near 10 deep again, no redundancy at any position, weve got guys who fit into what dunleavvy wants, mix of youth and veterans, and we didnt even have to go out in free agency, unless you consider francis.

Nope...makes too much sense for baylor to do this.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I would love to see Miles bring back his old self in a Clippers jersey. It seems very likely also.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I would love to see Miles bring back his old self in a Clippers jersey. It seems very likely also.


Please please PLEASE take Miles!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I still wish we pushed harder to trade for charlotte's 8th pick and their trade exception. Miami is looking like a mess now. Imagine, perhaps we could have turned around, traded brandon wright and kaman and the trade exception for shaq. lol. 

Golden state is going to be crazy this year if davis can stay healthy. I shudder at who they are going to pick up with that 10 million dollar exception.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Please please PLEASE take Miles!


Only if it's the Clippers version of D. Miles :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

For me, the trade is just to make sure we get jack and webster as part of the deal. Miles is the same contract as mobley. But if we get francis, i dont think mobley is necessary anymore, and it would clear up minutes for others. Miles, if healthy coudl backup 3 different positions on the team, and at worst, well we still would have had to pay mobley the same amount over the next 3 years.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Only if it's the Clippers version of D. Miles :biggrin:


I wonder if trading Miles stunted his potential... I mean when he was a Clipper... hahaha even though we lost a lot of games back then I loved that Clipper team.

Dunk a thon every night.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if we get miles back we need mccinnis. mccinnes was the only clipper PG of the last 10 years who know how to throw a lob lol


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Francis can also Lob.
Man, I wish we could still watch that 2000 Clipper team, didn't they sell out every night despite being bad?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Quesntin Richardson & Miles back together would be so awesome. 

*puts his horns up*


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Francis can also Lob.
> Man, I wish we could still watch that 2000 Clipper team, didn't they sell out every night despite being bad?


Yep, i could pay a lot less going to AND1 exhibitions if i wanted to see flashy, yet horrible basketball. I want no part of Miles. 

If you want a dunker, call up the Celtics & try to trade Kaman for Gerald Green & Al Jefferson. Ainge is borderline retarded, he might do it.

A solid trade that works for everyone involved is Maggette for Monta Ellis & Mikael Pietrus tho. We'd have 2 solid young guards & Maggette would be a monster in Golden State.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Golden state fans would riot in the streets if mullin ever did that


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami Trades: Jason Williams and Dorell Wright
LA Clippers Trade: Corey Maggette and Aaron Williams

LA Clippers (Minutes in parenthesis)

C- Chris Kaman (32) | Tim Thomas (10) | Elton Brand (6)
PF- Elton Brand (32) | Tim Thomas (10) | Al Thornton (6)
SF- Quinton Ross (15) | Al Thornton (22) | Dorell Wright (8) | Tim Thomas (3)
SG- Cuttino Mobley (31) | Dorell Wright (10) | Jason Williams (7)
PG- Sam Cassell (25) | Jason Williams (18) | Jared Jordan (5)

Total Minutes Per Game:
Chris Kaman 32
Elton Brand 38
Tim Thomas 23
Al Thornton 28
Quinton Ross 15
Cuttino Mobley 31
Dorell Wright 18
Jason Williams 25
Jared Jordan 5


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> Miami Trades: Jason Williams and Dorell Wright
> LA Clippers Trade: Corey Maggette and Aaron Williams


Jason Williams is on his way down with his bum knee, Dorell Wright is nice, but I think Miami would be willing to let him go for a lot less.

I wouldn't mind having both of those guys, but for Maggette? I think Miami should offer a little more at least.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

leidout said:


> Jason Williams is on his way down with his bum knee, Dorell Wright is nice, but I think Miami would be willing to let him go for a lot less.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having both of those guys, but for Maggette? I think Miami should offer a little more at least.


Williams is on his way down, but he's just a one year fix in the backcourt. He has a big expiring contract, the real gem in this trade is Wright. He has a lot of untapped potential that he might be able to develop in the backcourt in L.A.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Maggette for J. Will wouldn't be that bad. If Thornton turns out to be any good.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Heres a new one with all this posturing by Yi:

Maggette, Paul Davis, Minnesota First rounder for: Yi, Gadzuric

Why Clippers do it:

Easiest way to get minutes for Thornton. Rids us of paul davis. We get a guy who is a project, but at least its a cheap guy, and one that will sell us some jerseys. So basically thornton makes up about 75% perhaps of maggettes loss, and we would have lost him next year anyway. Yi i think is better than paul davis. Gadzuric better than williams. And we lose a first rounder, but if we resign brand, we actually dont need anymore multi million dollar guaranteed contracts, so that might be a good thing.

Why milwaukee does it: Not sure, but perhaps they do it and see if maggette can play both PF and SF. Keeps their salary options open, they lose the rest of gadzuric's bad contract, get a first rounder, and who knows, maybe yi would actually hold out. 

Clippers end up with (if all goes well)

Center - Kaman, Gadzuric, Williams
PF - Brand, Yi, 
SF - Thomas, Thornton, Korolev
SG - Mobley, Ross
PG - Cassell, Francis, Diaz, Livingston

All of a sudden thats not a bad roster of 14 guys


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Maggette for J. Will wouldn't be that bad. If Thornton turns out to be any good.


You are kidding right? Worst trade ever.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Maggette for J. Will wouldn't be that bad. If Thornton turns out to be any good.


If we also get a combo of the following and a 09 pick swap option, then I consider: 08 1st Unprotected, Dorrell Wright, Wayne Simien.

But even then, I see it as a HORRIBLE deal for LAC, mainly if we can straight out sign Hart, Francis, Knight, Blake or someone else, then we can deal Maggette in a S&T if it gets to that point


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Maggette for J. Will wouldn't be that bad. If Thornton turns out to be any good.



maggette for williams would be a bad trade regardless of how thornton turns out...


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Carlos Arroyo is a possibility.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

matador1238 said:


> Carlos Arroyo is a possibility.




just say no to carlos arroyo...the problem with him, is that he doesn't realize that he is a mediocre player...shoots everytime he gets the ball, turnsover machine...thinks he is jordan or something...


bottom line is that he just doesn't know his damn role...


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I think we will be ok if we can get Francis. If not, I hope we trade for Earl Watson.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

matador1238 said:


> I think we will be ok if we can get Francis. If not, I hope we trade for Earl Watson.



i wouldn't mind francis...although he has a shoot first mentality, he actually has talent...i would love earl watson on the team...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i wouldn't mind francis...although he has a shoot first mentality, he actually has talent...i would love earl watson on the team...


Rather see us going after Ridnour, he's younger and we need offense much more than we need defense.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> Rather see us going after Ridnour, he's younger and we need offense much more than we need defense.



well, watson is just a good a passer as ridnour and also is an equal ball handler...that's all i'm looking for from the pg spot...also, i would value watson's defense a whole lot more than ridnour's offense...i remember last year, when the clippers would play a quick pg, they always got into the paint against us and put our bigs on their heels...someone who could seal off the opposition's pg on the perimeter would be invaluable...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Heat Deal:* Jason Williams, Dorrell Wright, 2008 2nd, 2009 2nd
*Heat Receive:* Tim Thomas, Will Conroy, John Salmons, Paul Davis

Why? Well, Miami does need a PG, and they might deal him right here, but Conroy can be something solid. Salmons can also help handle the ball, nice fit next to Wade as well. Thomas can help them out, and makes Walker moveable.


*Kings Deal:* Mike Bibby, Shareef Abdur-Rahim
*Kings Receive:* Corey Maggette, Dorrell Wright, Jason Williams, Aaron Williams, 2009 2nd Rounder via Miami

Why? Kings deal Bibby like they reportedly want, and get rid of SAR as well. Bringing back Jason Williams might seem as a positive, and he is an expiring contract, as is everyone else basically, and Wright is another wing they can develop with Martin and Garcia[I consider Douby to be a combo guard]. Maggette|Artest|Martin will be a very solid trio at the wings for the season in my opinion, and they can play small ball.

*Clippers Deal:* Aaron Williams, Paul Davis, Tim Thomas, Corey Maggette, Will Conroy
*Clippers Receive:* Mike Bibby, Shareef Abdur Rahim, 2008 2nd via Miami

Why? We get ourselves another clutch PG who can take over games, along with a solid backup to Elton. Only problem is a backup C, which we can fill via free agency, with Ryan Hollins, PJ Brown, Dale Davis, Melvin Ely, etc. etc. etc.

Depth Chart:

PG: Mike Bibby | Sam Cassell | Shaun Livingston
SG: Cuttino Mobley | Devin Brown | Guillermo Diaz***
SF: Al Thornton | Quinton Ross | Yaroslav Korolev
PF: Elton Brand | Shareef Abdur Rahim | Melvin Ely****
CE: Chris Kaman | PJ Brown* | Ryan Hollins**

* = Split the MLE, Devin for 2 years with PO for year 3, PJ for two years.
** = Minumum contract with TO for year 2
*** = 3 Year deal with TO for year 4.
**** = 1 Year deal at the minumum with a PO for year 2.

Trade Link


Go ahead, flame away! I'm expecting it.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Highly unlikely Miami gets involved in this deal without ending up with Bibby, besides that, they get raped in this deal.

Maggette & Artest vying for the same SF minutes has got bad idea written all over it... Wright gets completely buried on the bench in this roster as well. Martin plays a ton of minutes, Maggette/Artest will take up all the rest.

Clips do fine in this deal, but i think it's pretty tough sell for the other teams involved. We really don't have the pieces the Kings want to get Bibby.

Going after one of seattle's (watson/ridnour) or golden state's Ellis seems much more beneficial to everyone involved. Both those teams would love to have Maggette/Thomas/picks


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Highly unlikely Miami gets involved in this deal without ending up with Bibby, besides that, they get raped in this deal.


True, I was just trying to put something together without thinking much.



> Maggette & Artest vying for the same SF minutes has got bad idea written all over it... Wright gets completely buried on the bench in this roster as well. Martin plays a ton of minutes, Maggette/Artest will take up all the rest.


It could be a bad idea, or it could end up being extremelly solid. Let's say Artest keeps his cool for all of next year, and Kings want to run, they possibly can. Let's say Sac gets T2 and Mia gets Maggette. Kings can run very well with this 5: Williams | Martin | Maggette | Artest | Thomas



> Clips do fine in this deal, but i think it's pretty tough sell for the other teams involved. We really don't have the pieces the Kings want to get Bibby.


Exactly why I added Miami, but it did fail. I wonder if Sac will be interested in Cassell + Maggette and MAYBE a future first, or some seconds for Bibby



> Going after one of seattle's (watson/ridnour) or golden state's Ellis seems much more beneficial to everyone involved. Both those teams would love to have Maggette/Thomas/picks


I don't see the W's giving up Ellis, but what can we offer for Watson/Ridnour realistically?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

How about this

Clippers trade eltron brand, corey maggette, tim thomas to minnesota for: Garnett, Mccants, Hudson, Mark madson, unprotect the first round pick owed to us.

Why clippers do it: They get a true bonified superstar with inside/outside game. They get a young SG, they get a PG that is arguably better than any remaining free agents, they get another body up front to replace the loss of thomas and brand. If minnesota does poorly, we get a high pick next year. Brand and maggette we have a chance of loosing them both next year.

Why minnesota does it: Seems to be the best value coming to them as of any other trade that has been reported as "almost" happening, only missing the young guys they want. Brand statistically is about as close to garnett as you can get. Maggette could average big points with them, thomas gives them needed outside shooting. Offense wise this is an increase for them. Maggette and brand could opt out next year, so they would have a ridiculous amount of cap space to rebuild the team.

CLippers end up with:

Starting 5: Kaman Garnett Thornton Mobley Cassell
Next 5: Williams Madsen Ross McCants Hudson


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

What if we were to make a run at Jason Kidd? Hes been shopped for a year now. Maybe jersey wants to rebuild around carter. 

Maggette, mobley, livingston for kidd and wright

Why clippers do it: They get a superstar player, although a grandpa, but still has tripple double abillity at his age. Someone also who can play on the court at the same time as cassell. Hes only got a couple years left on his deal. Wright just is to fill a body at the wings, and he can play SG as well. Livingston is just for the salaries to work.

Clippers end up with:
Kaman Brand Thomas Ross Kidd as the starting 5
Williams Thornton Wright Cassell all playing multiple backup positions as the next 4


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Not a bad idea at all, our window of opprotunity is really small now (might be closed already if Brand doesn't play at MVP-level again)

Even though Kidd would probably be a problem in the long run, i'd be happy if the clips had the balls to pull something like that off.

But there is a problem with that deal though, the Nets seem to end up completely overloaded at the SG & SF position after the trade. Another team getting in on it would make it a lot more likely.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Jason Kidd? We didnt do it last season.....I dont see it happening now. We would have made the playoffs if we had Kidd.... =/


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yup, thats why these threads are always called fantasyland. Because in fantasy land, no matter how much a deal makes sense you can always guarantee that the clippers will never do it in reality land.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Here we go:

Corey maggette, Paul Davis, Minnestoa number 1 pick for:

Juan Carlos Navvarro, Brandon Haywood, Nick Young


Why clippers do it I say they have to give up maggette and a 1, not on talent, but on potential. Navvarro has the talent of a semi high first rounder, young might have been a top 5-7 pick the last couple years. Clippers a get a SG/SF back, exactly what they need. They get a possibly starter, or at least number 1 back up PG back, plus for the first time since rebraca a legit low post center. 

Why washington does it. They have an ultimatum that they have to do a deal with navarro, so they can make sure they get something for him. Young is a lot to give up but maggette is the better player now. By unloading young and haywood, they then clear up space to sign areans when he opts out, and they still have the option of resigning maggette. The number 1 pick would appease their fans if they think theyre given up too much young talent. Davis makes them younger up front. 

Clippers end up with:
Kaman Brand Thornton Mobley Cassell
Haywood Thomas Ross Young Navarro


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I like that trade but I don't know if the Wizards want Butler, Maggette and Steveson


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Its better than buttler young stevenson


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Here we go:
> 
> *Corey maggette, Paul Davis, Minnestoa number 1 pick for:
> 
> ...



NO


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Its better than buttler young stevenson


Yeah but Butler is their starting SF no matter what. Maggetee wouldn't start over him and they probably wouldn't want Maggette and butler on the same team because both are slashers and its redundant. Young eventually will be an upgrade over stevenson at the 2, so that is their incentive to keep him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> NO


You saying from the clippers viewpoint or from the wizards viewpoint? And either way why do you so answer?



> Yeah but Butler is their starting SF no matter what. Maggetee wouldn't start over him and they probably wouldn't want Maggette and butler on the same team because both are slashers and its redundant. Young eventually will be an upgrade over stevenson at the 2, so that is their incentive to keep him


Well, remember, here in clipperland its sacreligious to use maggette at SG because of the coach we have. Maggette before used to play mostly SG. I could see them starting maggette at SG. And worst case scenario he comes off of the books, giving them more flexibility to resign arenas, as opposed to being tied to youngs and haywoods contracts which is 7 million dollars, nothing to scoff at. However i do feel they would feel like theyre given up a guy who potentially could be better than maggette, which is why i suggested the number 1 pick.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Here we go:
> 
> Corey maggette, Paul Davis, Minnestoa number 1 pick for:
> 
> *Juan Carlos Navvarro*, Brandon Haywood, Nick Young


You wanna trade Maggette for this guy?!?!?!?!! 










:biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> What if we were to make a run at Jason Kidd? Hes been shopped for a year now. Maybe jersey wants to rebuild around carter.
> 
> Maggette, mobley, livingston for kidd and wright
> 
> ...


That makes no sense for the Nets. With RJ and VC, the last thing they need is Maggette and Mobley and Livingston is a huge question mark.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

having kidd on the trading block in itself doesnt make sense to me. Maggette is an expiring deal. Mobley is an upgrade from wright. livingston who knows if he pans out. But id do that trade if i were the nets before id so some of the others ive heard rumored


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> having kidd on the trading block in itself doesnt make sense to me. Maggette is an expiring deal. Mobley is an upgrade from wright. livingston who knows if he pans out. But id do that trade if i were the nets before id so some of the others ive heard rumored


Jason Kidd is not on the trading block.


----------

